# Can't Play GC, WW or CF?



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2013)

Is there anyone else who can't bring themselves to play any of the old AC games?? I feel like it's taking a step backwards or something. I go to play it and lose interest or start looking up the New Leaf game. Not sure why I am like this, its hard to explain. does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jan 31, 2013)

I think that once the game is out that we'll get a little nostalgic itch and pick up the game again.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2013)

Once the game is out I will be freaking out with joy  I meant the old versions not the one coming out


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 31, 2013)

I haven't touched my AC games in a really long time. More so for the fact that I just don't want to play them than anticipation for the new one.


----------



## Sora (Jan 31, 2013)

I was thinking about getting into CF again, but then I just figured, why bother? I mean it will only disappoint me as it is a replacement for New Leaf before it is released.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 31, 2013)

The problem for me isn't so much as to that I'm taking a step back, it comes more when I restart my game after having paid off everything, got cool stuff. I'm done with the tedious stuff, I want to get straight to the fun.


----------



## Micah (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree with Andy. Animal Crossing is only fun until it becomes a chore.


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel. I force myself to keep my town going on City Folk. I can only play it for like up to 10 mins a day.


----------



## Pokeking (Jan 31, 2013)

I've only touched the GCN version and Wild World recently after a long time to check the default patterns so that when New Leaf comes out, I can try to recreate the old default patterns. Some are easy to do like WW's fish pattern, but others will more insidiously difficult like GCN's avant-garde.

However, I do admit that going back to the GCN version is noticeably different.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 1, 2013)

Noticeably different in a good way, bad way or just different?

That's the one I have never played.


----------



## Monaco (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, I suppose I know what you mean. It's sort of the thought that everyone else is going to be on that newer game and ditch the older versions that makes you feel as if you can't bring yourself to play any of them. But, I've been playing City Folk a lot recently. And, personally I prefer the big screen Animal Crossing to the small handheld versions.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 1, 2013)

I definitely prefer the handheld. I like being able to take it with me wherever I go. My life is pretty busy and I go to and from work 5 days a week then to my boyfriends on weekends. If I play CF I will only get to play for an hour a day 5 days a week, probably not even that.


----------



## Tenyu (Feb 2, 2013)

No, not at all. ACGC is still a blast every time I play, and I'm dying to play ACWW again but I can't find either the game or my DS.


----------



## Cerulean (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been playing City Folk for a little bit, but whenever I'm inconvenienced by something fixed in the new version (slow donations to the museum, quickly deteriorating grass, etc) I get frustrated.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 3, 2013)

Cerulean said:


> I've been playing City Folk for a little bit, but whenever I'm inconvenienced by something fixed in the new version (slow donations to the museum, quickly deteriorating grass, etc) I get frustrated.



That's exactly how I feel.  I got fed up with the terrible frame rate of WW the other day.  But AC:GC remains fun for me.  That game  gives me a better feel.


----------



## Roshan (Feb 3, 2013)

I have the same thing!


----------



## JCnator (Feb 3, 2013)

Even if I manage to play either ACWW or ACCF, I tend to get bored within days. I never consider rebuilding these towns, because it took me a long while to achieve a lot of things and I will be more likely to bore. Since there aren't many people still playing these ageing games online, I just no longer care about them. Remove nostalgia factors, and you got little to no reasons to replay older titles, especially when ACNL will be on the corner. The latter seems like it will occupy me a bit longer than the past iterations, and boy does it trump them!


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 3, 2013)

Used to play City Folk for 10 hours a day, now I can't survive for 5 minutes.


----------



## ACking (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't play any of them. GameCube AC and DS AC were my games.  CF wasn't a AC I played much at all until last summer. But now I can't play either one of them.... I guess many of us are on the same boat.....


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't want to play my WW town anymore. Last I played was this recent New Year's Eve because I wanted to see the fireworks and clean up my town before I put away the game for good. I cleaned up all the weeds, got all the money, and cleaned up my mail. Wild World is now preserved in a state of cleanliness until it gets loaded again. Since I won't be doing that, the town will forever be in a perfect condition.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Feb 9, 2013)

I still play city folk on a regular basis. I sometimes wish that the game had some of the features that new leaf has, but right now I'm trying to earn money and get good villagers, and I'm busy. I think I'll still play in my town for villagers, because town prefrence comes before villagers and I probably won't have many if I try to give my town the perfect mapl


----------



## Joey (Feb 16, 2013)

I never had the GC version and I never played WW much.  I got back into CF over Christmas but then saw all the features of NL and then I got out of CF again.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 16, 2013)

I tried playing through Population Growing last fall but I found myself getting bored with nothing to do everyday. The same thing happened with Wild World. I find my game stagnating when villagers don't move out/in quickly or they repeat their dialogue all the time (more of a problem with WW). PG is my favorite game in the series but it doesn't have much to do in it either. It gets so bad that I get annoyed having to come in and water my flowers so they don't die. @_@

I feel with all the clothing customization, town decorations, island activities, and other new things added to New Leaf I'll be able to play the game for much longer than I used to. Though sometimes I still think we need to have all the holidays from every region in one game. |:


----------



## rivulet (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't plan on buying a 3DS. I don't usually play any of the games, but I still play them occasionally. ^^


----------



## Pudge (Mar 3, 2013)

I know what you mean. Lately I've been thinking of going back to one of them to tide me over until ACNL, but I just get bored of it so quickly because I've played them so much and they're like you said, "a step back" from the wonders in NL.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Mar 21, 2013)

I recently got back into WW for some reason. I would play CF if it was portable, but sitting on the couch under a blanket curled up with my 3DS XL seems a lot more appealing than sitting in the middle of a room in an uncomfortable chair using the annoying point and click times of the Wii. I got into the GameCube version too, but again, portability trumps both games because of the big, uncomfortable game system room I have. But yeah I cant play any older games any longer than an hour and a half at the most (NOTHING COMPARED TO MY OLD 4+ HOURS A DAY, PROBABLY RETURNING WITH ACNL) because I just think of all the extra cool stuff I could be doing... especially the controls. the joystick on the 3DS makes playing WW a little more appealing, but it still inputs it as directional buttons being pushed, and the awful controls just get cumbersome after awhile. I just want the really nice looking graphics and smooth movement of ACNL


----------

